# G T MANOR Oxfordshire November 2012



## Chris34 (Nov 29, 2012)

Visited with Alex76 and kathyms, always wanted to see this place and it didn’t disappoint until the guy who looks after it turned up! Kathyms did her bit as “little old lady taking photographs” and kept him talking long enough for us to get a few very rushed shots of the place, but I could have done better 


















































































Thanks for looking


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 29, 2012)

Lovely GT Manor - I need to pop back one day.


----------



## alex76 (Nov 29, 2012)

just gotta resize then bang a few of mine up getting way to old for the superman stunt in the window lark though top explore bud cracking shots too


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 29, 2012)

*Nice to see the ole girls still doable. Got some nice pix there...*


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 29, 2012)

Quality mooch that mate. Great shots


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 29, 2012)

Still a beautiful building,thanks for sharing.


----------



## kathyms (Nov 29, 2012)

it was a fantastic day both of you, Alex my pics are on my facebook if you can sort some and post them please as i spent 2 hours freezing to death talking rubbish to give you more time. i deserve an Oscar lol by the way im gonna rent me time to urbexers ........ old lady decoy.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 30, 2012)

That's still really nice, glad its standing test of time. 
Fantastic shots, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 30, 2012)

Great to see this places again, thanks for sharing


----------



## alex76 (Nov 30, 2012)

A few of mine from the days explore





































i will post kathyms's shot soon as i resize of some externals later


----------



## mookster (Nov 30, 2012)

This place is a masterclass on how keeping the name off the internet can protect it, it's pretty much completely unchanged in the 3 years it's been 'on the radar' and for god knows how long before that too


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 30, 2012)

Great to see this place again and still intact thankfully! Hats off to Kathyms for her leading (astray) lady role


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 30, 2012)

lovely shots. this is certainly on the to do list!


----------



## Bones out (Nov 30, 2012)

mookster said:


> This place is a masterclass on how keeping the name off the internet can protect it, it's pretty much completely unchanged in the 3 years it's been 'on the radar' and for god knows how long before that too



Do you think thats why the continental sites stay better longer? Because they don't name them. Or are we just an island full of chavs?


----------



## mookster (Nov 30, 2012)

Bonesout said:


> Do you think thats why the continental sites stay better longer? Because they don't name them. Or are we just an island full of chavs?



Bit of both - you've only got to look at places like Chateau Noisy that are well known, to see there are still loads of idiots on the continent. But keeping names like this certainly helps preserve places not just from rampant chavvery but from the urban explorer tourbus that seems to rock up to various places once they become 'hot stuff'. There are places that I and I'm sure many others marvel at abroad that if you don't know the right people you simply will never find the location of - it's frustrating but not entirely a bad thing in the long run.

GT sort of sits in the middle in that most of the seasoned urbexers know where it is, but the name has been carefully kept off the internet because it's totally unspoilt and beautiful.


----------



## Bones out (Nov 30, 2012)

mookster said:


> Bit of both - you've only got to look at places like Chateau Noisy that are well known, to see there are still loads of idiots on the continent. But keeping names like this certainly helps preserve places not just from rampant chavvery but from the urban explorer tourbus that seems to rock up to various places once they become 'hot stuff'. There are places that I and I'm sure many others marvel at abroad that if you don't know the right people you simply will never find the location of - it's frustrating but not entirely a bad thing in the long run.
> 
> GT sort of sits in the middle in that most of the seasoned urbexers know where it is, but the name has been carefully kept off the internet because it's totally unspoilt and beautiful.




Valid comments . I'm sure a great deal of us have or have had a beauty thats never been put out there... Until its all found and trashed then we have before and after photos.... ;-)


----------



## kathyms (Dec 1, 2012)

this one has the owner living right next to it and staff are about all the time, the whole estate is being put back to how is was and as an old lady they told me loads about how it was and will be in time. i was lucky i was aloud to just wonder around but there was a lot of staff and estate workers about the whole time.


----------



## Philippa (Dec 1, 2012)

You are an absolute great photographer and I am jealous of your visit to this beautiful building, I hope you enjoyed your experience!


----------

